# Horse Show Class Names



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

We're putting together a horse show for our county and we've almost got the show bill finished except for a few details. 

1.) We have English 'pleasure' classes and we want to call it Hunt Seat because we want to make sure people know that it's not for gaited horses, but another person helping us with the show bill says that it should be called English Under Saddle and we didn't think that made any sense. We told her we wanted to keep the name and she said she thought we were excluding a lot of riders by saying hunt seat. What should we call it?

2.) We have two jumping classes: 18" cross rails and a 2'3". We want them to be judged on equitation so how do we name it so people know it's judged on rider equitation. For the 2'3" we thought "2'3" Equitation Over Fences" but we don't know how to write the cross rails.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

"Hunter under saddle" is the appropriate term for the first.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Around here we have "English Pleasure" which is similar to hunter under saddle as it mainly focuses on the horse, and "Basic seat" which is similar to hunt seat as it mainly focuses on the rider. The difference being that unlike hunter/hunt classes, you dont have to ride in a forward seat, and is judged more on your all around english horse and flat riding style, as oppose to a horse you're going to see over fences. We get a range of hunters to dressage horses/riders. 

For the other one, "Cross rail Equitation" I think is descriptive enough. Or have a section in the program for "Equitation over fences" and below that list the class number and heights.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

If you're having all breeds, then you need to call it hunt seat pleasure/equitation because English pleasure is definitely not the same for all breeds. You can certainly have separate classes specifically for the saddleseat riders (they aren't exclusively gaited breeds).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

